# is clay litter ok?



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Snuffy is great about using his litterbox, theres practically no poo outside of the box or his wheel. HOWEVER today when I was holding him I noticed a piece of clay litter stuck in his um...penis. Sooooo I picked it out (eww) but now I'm paranoid that he's gonna get litter stuck in there and make him sick. I know I read here or somewhere else that clay litter is ok but now I'm second guessing myself. 

Basically my question is this- is clay litter ok or should I use something else?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Personally, I don't think clay litter is safe. The pieces are too small. Yesterdays news is ok or just use a couple layers of paper towel. Paper towel is the safest and immediately shows any fecal or urinary problems.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I use clay litter but ONLY FOR A FEMALE. Males tend to get things stuck which can turn into very serious injuries.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks! I've conveniently got a huge bag of yesterdays news that will do the trick! I just have a feeling that if I use a paper towel his litterbox will become his new favorite burrowing spot :| .


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if "Good Mews" is the same thing? I bought it because my store doesn't carry Yesterday's News, and I don't support PetSmart/PetCo. If it doesn't work for the hedgehog I can still use it for the cats but I think it's the same sort of product.


----------

